# Ringu for the Pico RTA



## Rob Fisher (11/2/18)

Not sure if anyone else has a Pico RTA (Japanese) in South Africa if you do then you will want this Ringu from Tweakings... that floating deck is a real ***** (well it is for me) and the reason my fancy Titanium V1 Pico has been sitting in the display cabinet all this time!




Tweakings have designed the Ringu which stops the floating deck and makes life a whole lot easier... well that's the theory anyway... I will let you know when my advance copy arrives which hopefully will be next week.






http://www.tweakings.it/product/ringu

Reactions: Like 2


----------

